# Looking for a Famous Dave's blue label sauce Clone



## workoutchamp (May 8, 2009)

Does anyone have a Famous Dave's blue label Sauce clone?  I am buying this stuff - and paying retail - and catering with it.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Any ideas or input is totally and completely appreciated.

Brad on KY


----------



## workoutchamp (May 8, 2009)

oops, I wrote Brad ON KY - I meant Brad IN KY - sorry, slip of the tongue.


----------

